# Michael Redd=Most underrated NBA Player



## CP26 (May 8, 2003)

Where is the respect for this guy? He never gets media attention because T-Mac and Kobe take it all. He is one of the best 3 point shooters and is ranked very high in Fantasy.


----------



## #1BucksFan (Apr 14, 2003)

If Sam Cassel wasn't around, I'd agree with you.


----------



## #colonel (Sep 9, 2003)

ummmmmmm... sweet as hell cassell is long gone...


----------



## #1BucksFan (Apr 14, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>#colonel</b>!
> ummmmmmm... sweet as hell cassell is long gone...


Cassel still puts up better numbers then Redd


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

...at PG.

I think it's because Redd put up ridiculous shooting numbers last year, and nobody expects him to repeat them.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

hes pretty good


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

I took him on my fantasy team. I have a lot of confidence in him as a player, but I think his 3 point numbers last year may have been a bit of a fluke. Paul Pierce went crazy from the line 2 years ago and was excessively average last year which has contributed towards scaled back expectations for Redd. But he's got a solid all around game, it's not like he's just a 3-point specialist.

He does have a terribly ugly shot though.


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mike luvs KG</b>!
> I took him on my fantasy team. I have a lot of confidence in him as a player, but I think his 3 point numbers last year may have been a bit of a fluke. Paul Pierce went crazy from the line 2 years ago and was excessively average last year which has contributed towards scaled back expectations for Redd. But he's got a solid all around game, it's not like he's just a 3-point specialist.
> 
> He does have a terribly ugly shot though.


I wanted him on my fantasy team, but he was taken by the time it was my pick in the 3rd round. I was quite suprised at Redd's 11 boards last night...


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

Yeah I think he will do very good this year. I think either Mason or Redd has a chance for 6th man for which one comes off the bench.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

you guys do have the most underrated player, but he's not Michael Redd IMO...

He's TJ Ford. Man do I love this kid. I know he's a rookie and all but he is such a leader. I mean, all those knocks on him about his height haven't stopped him a bit. I was disappointed when the Bulls drafted Hinrich over him in the draft but oh well. I love that his attitude. I think he is gonna be one of the great PG in our league and not many people even look his way. He's for real. I envy you Bucks fans.


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

I love Ford's passing, vision, energy, and floor leadership as well. But I don't think he's underrated because of two reasons. First of all, he was a first rounder. True, the hype from LBJ and 'Melo have definitely pushed hype from other playres, but there's still the focus on Ford. Second, Ford has only played about 6 (?) games so far! So he hasn't had a chance yet to prove himself.

Redd's been in the league for 3 (?) years and I've been a fan of him since college. I was waiting all along for him to come up and last year i was a bit dissappointed, but not this year. Some ppl are still leaving Redd open for jumpers =\.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

TJ is definitely underrated because his height (not something vital for a point guard anyways especially one with TJ's vertical) pushed him behind Heinrich in the draft. That should NEVER have happened. Heinrich sucks.

Redd is amazing. He's got a great shot (the last few years were no fluke) and this year he's showing that he can do more than just that, he's putting up great rebounding numbers that I don't think anyone expected. He should be an All-Star this year, hell he's playing twice as good as T-Mac against that ungodly tough zone defense  .


----------



## bballer27 (Aug 21, 2003)

ya he deserves some respect


----------

